# Any love for particular tube/pouch setups from Amazon (where I have a gift card)?



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

I received my new Daisy P51 and have read many old posts here about upgrading the tubes and pouches with faster rubber and better designed pouches. Since I do have a remaining gift card for Amazon I'm hoping that a member here can guide me to a good set for my P51. I already do know that I'd appreciate a centering hole in the pouch for the 5/16 and 3/8 steel bearings I use.
I sort of hate going only by the star ratings on some products as I don't know if the posters there are looking for the same characteristics in a tube and pouch as am I.
At some point I will of course be purchasing from one or more of the suppliers we often see mentioned here, but right now there's this gift card ready to use...
Thanks. Don


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Here's some good pouches. I purchased a 20 pack some time ago and no failures yet MUXSAM 5pcs Slingshot Pouches Light Soft Microfiber Leather Brown 55mm for Hunting Exercise https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07T87HCZM/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_i_0J5TJ8R3X2YK69MKT25G


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Not sure of tubes I don't usually shoot them. But I head 1632 is good for 3/8 looped but not sure if it will fit the slingshot. Hopefully someone can chime in.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Excellent and thank you. Still shopping for suggestions as to tubular bands for the P51 if you have a suggestion. Thanks again, Don


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Ahh. Thanks again! Don


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

KYwisher said:


> Excellent and thank you. Still shopping for suggestions as to tubular bands for the P51 if you have a suggestion. Thanks again, Don


No problem, I hope you find what your looking for!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have used products from this amazon vendor: Amazon.com they are the same as https://slingshooting.com/ as far as I can tell. who I have also used. Hope this helps.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Thank you also. Just visited the link. Thank you so much! 
Don


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Single 2040 is nice for 5/16 and 3/8. Looped 1632 is wonderful. Max them out though. Keep
shooting!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

You can also try 2040 loops but they are slightly over powered for 3/8 so you might get some handslap with ott. But I use them for hunting. Again max tubes out if you can. They like to be maxed 😝 Stay safe and have fun.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Not sure of tubes I don't usually shoot them. But I head 1632 is good for 3/8 looped but not sure if it will fit the slingshot. Hopefully someone can chime in.


Tie them on the same as flats. Just wrap them good! You do not want them coming off. A loop to the face is not fun. 😀


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I will second the motion for 2040s for your Daisy. 
With a little persistence and alcohol or spit for lube, the will slide onto the prongs. But they can be fastened via wrap and tuck, too.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

Thank you all. I need to study the size designations i.e. "2040". In guess I must use a caliper to measure the fork wire diameter and convert to MM, then look at the chart.
Don


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

KYwisher said:


> Thank you all. I need to study the size designations i.e. "2040". In guess I must use a caliper to measure the fork wire diameter and convert to MM, then look at the chart.
> Don


First two numbers are inner diameter of the tube in mm. Last two are outer diameter. When talking about Chinese tubes. You won’t slide those over the fork. They will have to be tied on.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Any tube with an inside diameter of 1/8" will easily slip over a 1/4" prong if use alcohol as a lubricant. 

As kawkan said 2040 tubes will go on but you have to be careful not to damage them (use alcohol). You will be pleased with the light pull and speed compared to the original bands.

If you are interested in putting a set of looped tubes on your wire frame here is the method I use:


----------



## craigbutnotreally (Nov 6, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Any tube with an inside diameter of 1/8" will easily slip over a 1/4" prong if use alcohol as a lubricant.
> 
> As kawkan said 2040 tubes will go on but you have to be careful not to damage them (use alcohol). You will be pleased with the light pull and speed compared to the original bands.
> 
> If you are interested in putting a set of looped tubes on your wire frame here is the method I use:


I stand corrected. I tried it at one point on my old wrist rocket I had as a kid and could not get them on at all. I saw other people just tie them on so then assumed it didn’t work and never tried again. Sorry for the assumptions everyone. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KYwisher (9 mo ago)

And I thank each and every one of you for sharing your wealth of knowledge. I'll order tubes and pouches tomorrow hopefully. Don


----------

